# mosquito today



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

fished 3 hours started off state park marina nothing, moved out on main lake tried 10 ft. 12ft. 14. 16 nothing but small perch hope everybody else did better the slush wore me out


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

I was basicall right there with you.

Started out this am at the marina too. Then moved up to the roadbed, three different spots, then in front of the cemetary, moved twice, then back to the marina late in the afternoon.

First trip to the marina, about a dozen 3" perch. At the roadbed- 1 small keeper sized perch, a couple aquarium sized perch, cemetary, 1 small keeper sized perch, second trip to the marina, a few aquarium sized perch again, and one small keeper sized gill. So I fished relatively hard for about 7 hours for three small fish...

Shoulda stayed home.

Although I'm sure somebody caught a few fish, I din't witness any. And I talked to a lot of guys.

Maybe next time.

Jon


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We were out this afternoon west branch bob and I out me of the 305 ramp


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

got there at 3 today fished 18 fow above cemetery road bed finished with 4 keepers . Three older gentlemen next to me started at 1:30 and each limited out and left before dark .


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Try again went out from the 305 ramp north east out to 20 ft of water, some bad slushy areas but not as bad as I, ve read about, found solid area to fish till dark, we ended up with 16 decent gills and 1 nice crappie and and a nice fat perch. Threw a half doz small ones back bite picked up after 4:30.. A good day . The bite was light..


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

did you do anything snag because it was sloooow


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The bite was light most of the day, ended up taking home 7 keepers and wb bob kept 9 gills a crappie n perch , good 10 inches of ice where we were. Bite stopped at dark..


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Fished mid afternoon into the dark. Picked some small perch until dark, after dark the crappies turned on. Keep 7 nice ones, threw back as many, and lost some at the hole. I was on the 305 roadbed in 17 fow. Fish were tight to the bottom, and were rising 3 to 7 feet for the bait, minnows on a plain hook.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

mosquito crappies


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

tried to make it back out today to see if the bite picked up, but had to put brakes on my wifes truck. but I will hit again this week, anybody do any good today


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fished yesterday and today. Yesterday 4 of us caught just over 40 walleye. Average Size was 14"-16" some smaller some bigger. Biggest was 21" got a few nice perch and couple crappie also. Today walleye bite slowed way down only got 23 between 6 of us sizes were the same biggest again was about 21" but me and a buddy moved around and got on best crappie bite I've ever seen on ice caught over 40 between 3-430. GIANTS. Average 11-12" but a few measured at 14" it was a fantastic last couple days. Good luck to whoever goes. Moving around was key


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

jiggineyes22 said:


> Fished yesterday and today. Yesterday 4 of us caught just over 40 walleye. Average Size was 14"-16" some smaller some bigger. Biggest was 21" got a few nice perch and couple crappie also. Today walleye bite slowed way down only got 23 between 6 of us sizes were the same biggest again was about 21" but me and a buddy moved around and got on best crappie bite I've ever seen on ice caught over 40 between 3-430. GIANTS. Average 11-12" but a few measured at 14" it was a fantastic last couple days. Good luck to whoever goes. Moving around was key



Were u by the cemetery?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

jiggineyes22 said:


> Fished yesterday and today. Yesterday 4 of us caught just over 40 walleye. Average Size was 14"-16" some smaller some bigger. Biggest was 21" got a few nice perch and couple crappie also. Today walleye bite slowed way down only got 23 between 6 of us sizes were the same biggest again was about 21" but me and a buddy moved around and got on best crappie bite I've ever seen on ice caught over 40 between 3-430. GIANTS. Average 11-12" but a few measured at 14" it was a fantastic last couple days. Good luck to whoever goes. Moving around was key


yesterdays pic with jiggineyes


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I was out Sunday. That slush and breaking through the ice gave me quite the workout. Caught 30+perch, kept 15, a crappie, and a 22" pike. Lost a walleye at the hole.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How was the mess on top today fellas??


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just got back from fishing the state park. No snow all ice. Had cleats on and it was
An easy walk. Cold as hell. No crappie or walleye. The gill fishing was as
Good as presque isle! Filled a bucket over half full with hand size gills. Had to leave the bite to pick up my daughter. Found some structure in 16 ft of water and did not move. Ice was over 12 inches thick.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is the whole lake iced back over? Or just by the state park?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

MOBIL4 said:


> ...No snow all ice....


That's what I like to hear!!!


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like its solid all over.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I must say, those mixed bag reports and photos have me drooling. Sounds like some fun fishing!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I,ll be going on Tuesday afternoon either to the 305 area or out of the cemetery lot, anybody else heading out then ? I,ve got the gas auger all ready to go that 10 inch ice is rough by hand, new blades last year and it eats up the ice, have to remember to put my cleats on..


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

gonna try to get out wensday to a little gill fishing, my mom is 78 and she still loves deep fried bluegill, not sure what water depth to try but I will bounce around till I find them, its going to get real cold after wends. and a few fronts coming through so better get out now


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey snag, I'll be at cemetery lot about 4. Text me... I'll pm my number


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Fished at the cemetery today, caught 2 keeper Eyes and 12 nice crappie! Minnow and plain hook, minnow and glow jig after sun went down.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sport... how deep were you? Right on the roadbed?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Is the whole lake iced back over? Or just by the state park?



The lake hasn't been open in a month or two? The ice didn't budge from those 2 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's not what I meant. I meant the slush. I should've worded it better. My bad, I guess I can't think when I'm on OGF lol. Anyway, thinking of headed out there saturday just making sure it won't be a tough drag, didn't go out last weekend cuz I heard it was rough. So I went to wingfoot.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> That's not what I meant. I meant the slush. I should've worded it better. My bad, I guess I can't think when I'm on OGF lol. Anyway, thinking of headed out there saturday just making sure it won't be a tough drag, didn't go out last weekend cuz I heard it was rough. So I went to wingfoot.



I just wasn't sure what you meant. When I left Sunday night it was all ready a lot better a lot of the water drained back in the lake and it was slippery as hell


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Supposed to get 1-3" Thursday so It should be about perfect come the weekend. Sunday will be brutal for whoever is gonna go. Right now, it's a high of 6°


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out of the cemetery lot today, met lee neo out on the ice , easy walk now like a frozen ice craters now at spots from all the frozen slush, only got some small perch and lee said he got one keeper eye and perch and crappie , it was slow, some fellas at the lot said they got some small eyes . The 305 lot and cemetery lots are a ice rink , no cinders , salt nothing so watch where u park.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike 13, we were fishing in 18' but not on the road. we fished there again today, caught some really nice gills and crappie also 3 good perch. We ended up catching 20 total, no eyes today. The pull out is easy right now! Seen a guy go down twice in the parking lot at the cemetery, very icy.


----------

